# Umfrage: DAS Rollenspiel der letzten 10 Jahre



## rob21 (11. November 2007)

Hoi, ich wollte mal rein interessehalber wissen was so euer absolutes Lieblingsrollenspiel der letzten 10 Jahre war. Vielleicht war es das Spiel "das euch auf den Geschmack" gebracht hat oder der Meilenstein schlechthin?

Gr Rob

PS: Kann natürlich nur eine Auswahl sein..

PPS: Mehrantworten sind möglich.


----------



## Masher (11. November 2007)

hmm....vor 10 Jahren war ich 5 Jahre alt^^.....sry aber da hab ich noch nicht gezockt....aber in meinem kurzen Leben war Gothic das Rollenspiel^^


----------



## rob21 (11. November 2007)

Klar, ist ja kein Verbrechen 
Ich habe mal die Reihen zusammen gefasst, da die Umfrage für Einzelspiele zu klein ist.


----------



## JimBeam (11. November 2007)

Arrgh ich hab zu spät gemerkt das man mehrere Antworten anklicken kann.:frown:
Gothic 1+2 und Neverwinter Nights 1.


----------



## rob21 (11. November 2007)

Mit NWN 2 wurde ich z.B. nie so recht warm...


----------



## der8auer (11. November 2007)

bin ganz klar für die Diablo Reihe. Hab ich Jahre lang gespielt und macht immer wieder spaß  einfach ein Top Game


----------



## Piy (11. November 2007)

Kulturbanause!
Wo bleibt Final Fantasy?
ts, eine schande für die spielewelt diese abstimmung....  oô


----------



## rob21 (11. November 2007)

Siehste, schon motzt einer ^^


----------



## Maggats (11. November 2007)

gothic, obwohl gothic 3 nicht so der bringer war


----------



## bArrA (11. November 2007)

meiner meinung nach die elderscrolls reihe (wobei ich morrwind besser als oblivion finde)
is einfach eine hammer spiel reihe mit viel freiheiten und schöner stimmung...morrwind war auch das spiel das mich zu den rollenspielen gebracht hat erst dann kam gothic 1


----------



## Pokerclock (11. November 2007)

Ich muss Piy rechtgeben. Final Fantasy auf PSONE > Teil 9 später PSTWO > Teil 10 haben mich auf den Geschmack gebracht.

Auf dem PC waren es Diablo 2 und Gothic 1 und 2.


----------



## rob21 (11. November 2007)

Leider kann man bei Umfragen nur 10 Möglichkeiten auswählen, und da ich FF nie gespielt habe, ließ ich es einfach weg. Man möge mich streng bestrafen ​


----------



## hansi152 (11. November 2007)

rob21 schrieb:


> Leider kann man bei Umfragen nur 10 Möglichkeiten auswählen, und da ich FF nie gespielt habe, ließ ich es einfach weg. Man möge mich streng bestrafen ​



ich bin für Peitschenhiebe


----------



## Piy (11. November 2007)

rob21 schrieb:


> Leider kann man bei Umfragen nur 10 Möglichkeiten auswählen, und da ich FF nie gespielt habe, ließ ich es einfach weg. Man möge mich streng bestrafen ​





alta ich bin voll sauer, gleich mach ich meine limit-attacke 
oder trance? xD 

naja titan quest is auch ziemlich geil, auch wenn das volle kanne verbuggt is....


----------



## Zwen (11. November 2007)

Was echt fehlt die Final Fantasy Reihe dann wäre die Umfrage perfeckt!
Diabolo,Gothic und The Elderscrolls waren dann mein top games!+
Man müsste dich dafür ans Kreuz nageln!!!!!!


----------



## ulukay (11. November 2007)

Fallout


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2007)

Du redest von den letzten 10 Jahren, und stellst nur "Neuzeit-Rollenspiele" rein. ^^

Du hast mindestens 20 der besten Rollenspiele ever vergessen.

Bard´s Tale als eines der Ersten ...und dann noch eine ganze Flut von guten SSI Games. Nicht zu vergessen die Schwarze Auge Reihe. Allesammt haben sie Geschichte geschrieben und tauchen hier nicht auf. Gut, einige sind vielleicht 1-3 Jahre älter, aber hätten hier echt stehen müssen.   :wink:


----------



## Eiche (11. November 2007)

Ich sag nur FinalFantasy7 die beste story ever


----------



## BigBadBoss (12. November 2007)

[x] Fallout

Zwergen, Elfen und Schwerter, sowas gefällt mir nicht. Bei Fallout gibts Mutanten, Ghouls  und Plasmagewehre 
Und "nebenbei" ist es auch noch ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel. 
=> Für mich DAS beste Rollenspiel


----------



## Adrenalize (12. November 2007)

Ich steh auch mehr auf Scifi. KOTOR 1 und 2 fand ich schon sehr gut, witzig und hatten StarWars-Flair. auch wenn Kämpfen mit dem Lichtschwert eigentlich zu einfach ist.

NWN I hab ich nie durchgespielt, am Ende ging mir die Puste/Lust aus, aber ich fand es beeindruckend, welchen Detailreichtum und welche Anzahl an Quests und Sachen da drin waren. Wohlgemerkt nur das Hauptspiel, die Erweiterungen hab ich nie gespielt.

Falls Zelda unter RPG fällt, würde ich das noch nennen, weil Link ist eine der wenigen Strumpfhosenschwuchteln mit Schwert, die es mir angetan haben. 

Was Online RPGs angeht wohl WoW, weils witzig und irgendwie anders ist als DAoC und Co. Und natürlich EVE, weils Scifi und pew-pew mit Internet Spaceships ist (und man kann ordentlich rollenspielen, wenn man sich paar Exotic Dancers oder paar schafe in den Frachtraum packt. )


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2007)

Final Fantasy Serie, gefolgt von Zelda (  ), aufm PC würd ich mal Ultima 9 sagen, was die Ultima Reihe würdevoll beendet hat (naja, more or less)...


----------



## Skywalker7001 (12. November 2007)

Gothic 2:sm_B-): Is einfach der Hammer! Kann ich immer wieder zocken^^


----------



## kmf (13. November 2007)

Normalerweise würde ich ja Gothic 1/2 angeben, der 3. Teil hats aber gründlich versaut. Deswegen und auch aus Trotz und gerade weil ich auch noch ein großer Fan von Star Wars bin - Knights of the old Republic. :p


----------



## Olstyle (13. November 2007)

Vampire TM: Bloodlines!
Von der Auswahl oben: TES.

Wie kann man bei Rollenspielen allen ernstes Diablo, Sacred, Titan Quest etc. aufführen?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (14. November 2007)

[meckermode]Da nimmt mir einer das Wort aus dem Munde; Wo ist Ultima geblieben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FF vermiss ich ebenfalls.

Icewind und Planscape hätten da meiner Meinung nach nich rein gemusst. [/meckermode]

[x] Gothic, wobei ich Storymäßig den zweiten Teil bisher am besten fand.


----------



## Eiche (15. November 2007)

im grunde sind die oben genannten "fast" alle keine rollen spiele!
sondern hack'n'slay


----------



## Malkav85 (15. November 2007)

Zählt auch Bioshock dazu? *duck und renn* 

Für mich war es Diablo 2, weil ich davor mit RPGs absolut nichts anfangen konnte und dieses Genre total sinnlos fand ("Gegenstände sammeln...für Messis ganz toll, aber sonst ?!?...") 

Und als ich D2 bekam, zockte ich die ganzen Sommerferien durch und war danach RPG-Süchtig *gg*

Ok, Morrowind war auch recht gut, aber D2 war meine Einstiegsdroge *gg*


----------



## darkniz (15. November 2007)

Titan Quest fand ich geil. Es war auch das einzige Rollenspiel was ich bis jetzt gespielt habe.


----------



## rob21 (17. November 2007)

zeffer schrieb:


> im grunde sind die oben genannten "fast" alle keine rollen spiele!
> sondern hack'n'slay




Die BG, Icewind Dale sowie KotoR, Planescape usw folgen alle den AD&D Regeln der 2. oder 3. Edition, Gothic hat ein eigenes System ebenso The Elder Scrolls...richtige Hack and Slay Spiele sind nur Diablo bzw. Sacred / Titan Quest etc. pp.


----------



## darksplinter (18. November 2007)

Also für mich ganz klar elder srolls und gothic1/2 und ja mir gefälts: 3


----------



## Iron-Shio (18. November 2007)

Für mich und absoluten SW-Fan die Star Wars - Knights of the old Republic Reihe!


----------



## willspeed (19. November 2007)

ALso ich bin ein typischer grenz gänger zwischen GothicIII und TES-IV Oblivion


----------



## cMPhoeniX (20. November 2007)

yehaa star wars ftw, kotor 1 war einfach genial

hab trotzdem gothic gestimmt, weil gothic 1 mehr oder weniger mein erstes echtes rpg war und die story und athmosphäre damals genial war, .... schläfer, erwache !


----------



## Neradis (22. November 2007)

*räusper* Also Diablo, Titan Quest und Sacred als Rollenspiele zu bezeichnen, ist eine sehr "weite Auslegung" dieses Genres. 
Haben meines Erachtens in der Liste nichts verloren. 

Du hättest den Rahmen lieber auf 20 Jahre erweitern sollen und Perlen wie Ultima, Wizardry, EoB, LoL, NLT und und und mit hinein nehmen sollen.
Meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## d00mfreak (22. November 2007)

Auf dem PC find' ich die Gothic-Reihe am besten. Die TES-Reihe ist auch sehr gut, leidet aber m.Mn n bissl an der ziemlich in den Hintergrund gedrängten Story. Die allerbeste Reihe ist m.Mn FF, wenige Spiele haben mich emotional so mitgenommen wie diese. Square weiß, wie man Geschichten erzählt.


----------



## elianda (14. Dezember 2007)

Hmm wo ist

Ultima Reihe
Meridian59
Lineage
Ultima Online
EverQuest
Asherons Call
Guildwars
DAoC
Eve Online
World of Warcraft

[.....]


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss sagen, dass es mir die Gothic-Reihe wirklich angetan hat. Ab dem zweiten Teil der Saga bin ich erst zum Genuss gekommen. Jetzt verkraftet meine Rechenmaschine auch den dritten Teil, welcher mich in eine zuckersüße Trance versetzt


----------



## EGThunder (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde Titan Quest richtig klasse. Ist das einzigste Rollenspiel neben Diablo 1 was ich durch gezockt habe. Dazu muss ich sagen, das ich selten mal ein Spiel wirklich bis zum Ende spiele.

EG


----------



## blueman (15. Dezember 2007)

gothic 1,2,3^^


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (15. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar DiabloII, Storymäßig für damaluge Verhältnisse sehr gut, ganz abgesehen von dem enormen Suchtpotential. Kein anderes Spiel hat mich JEMALS wieder so an den PC gefesselt.


----------



## PCTom (15. Dezember 2007)

Gothic ganz klar wenn auch der 3er ein wenig verbugt war (ist) nichts hat mich soviele Stunden in seinen Bann gezogen


----------



## der_schnitter (16. Dezember 2007)

Eindeutig Morrowind.Ansonsten find ich Rollenspiele kacke


----------



## SilentDemise (18. Dezember 2007)

eigentlich, alle.


----------



## Mr-Haid (18. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt nicht nur PC Games 

Das Beste ist Final Fantasy 12.


----------



## Invain (18. Dezember 2007)

Kotor I steht auf der Liste ganz oben. Auch mehrmaliges Durchspielen hat noch riesen Spaß gemacht. Oblivion würde bei mir wohl an zweiter Stelle stehen, da aber Kotor II dann direkt auf 3 folgt is mein Vote eindeutig. Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich beim ersten mal durchspielen 'einfach' gewählt hab un mich gemütlich zurückgelehnt hab um Story und Atmosphäre zu genießen


----------



## Hardware-Guru (20. Dezember 2007)

Aus dieser Auswahl ganz klar KotOR 1/2. 

Ich möchte aber jedem der ne Konsole hat Mass Effect ans Herz legen. Das ist absolut grandios. Ich hoffe, dass auch der PC mit diesem Spiel verwöhnt wird.

Guild Wars vermiss ich auch. Ist ein echt gutes MMPORG bei dem nicht mal Gebühren anfallen.


----------



## kmf (20. Dezember 2007)

Planescape Torment kannte und spielte hier wohl keiner, dabei war gerade dieses Spiel doch der reine Wahnsinn. Genial, grotesk und voll abgedreht ... 


/edit

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass in dieser Umfrage Two Worlds fehlt?


----------



## LoyKucci (20. Dezember 2007)

Mich wundert, dass Planescape Torment und BG so wenig Stimmen einheimsen; als Rollenspiel find ich die ein gutes Stück besser als zB Gothic. Anscheinend sind hier alle relativ Grafikgeil und legen nicht so viel Wert auf die inneren Werte  Ansonsten würde ich als Star Wars Fan ganz klar Kotor sagen, sehr genial das Game. Und als Hack n Slay dann halt Diablo 2, wobei das schon ein ganz andere Art von Rollenspiel ist.


----------



## Dan Kirpan (3. Januar 2008)

Ich würde auf jedenfall die Gothic Reihe nennen!

Morrowind war sooo umständlich und einfach nur merkwürdig, dass es für mich kein richtiges Spiel war!

Übringens, WoW wird doch nicht als Rollenspiel bezeichnet oder? Ich meine ein Rollenspiel ist wohl immer noch eine lebendige und keine statisch, sich nie verändernde Welt!

Mfg Dan Kirpan


----------



## rob21 (17. Januar 2008)

WoW zählt zu den sogenannten MMORPGs (Massive Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game), ist also schon ein Rollenspiel, nur eben anders...gibts ja auch hunderte von Varianten, Szenarien und Möglichkeiten.


----------



## ShadowAlien (17. Januar 2008)

Diablo II: Lord of Destruction


----------



## redfalcon (17. Januar 2008)

Zwingend PC? Wenn Nein: Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Einfach ein Meisterwerk.
Wenn ja: Schwer. Gothic 1 war auch extrem genial, aber fast gleich auf ist Oblivion.


----------



## Honk53 (18. Januar 2008)

also ich würde sagen Morrowind und Oblivion sind da klar mit dabei obwohl ich Oblivion ehrlich gesagt noch viel besser als Morrowind finde^^


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar Diablo II LoD


----------



## tarnari (22. Januar 2008)

Baldurs Gate II 

Ich bin bis heute der Meinung, dass diese Spiel unerreicht ist. Vielleicht sogar bleiben wird.
BlackIsle (Wer sie noch kennt) und später Bioware allein schaffen es wie kaum ein anderer Entwickler, ein Spiel auf so eine Art zu verpacken, dass es mich dazu bringt nicht mehr aufzuhören. Ich weiß nicht wieviele Stunden ich Jon Irenicus hinterher gejagt bin und mit Minsk gelacht habe! Es müssen wirklich mehrere Dutzend gewesen sein...
Leider lassen sich heut zu tage nur wenige auf ein solches Spiel ein. Ich glaube, weil die Action nicht im Vordergund steht, sondern statt dessen die Geschehnisse, die einen zur Action führen. Das erscheint, glaube ich, vielen zu aufwendig...
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass viele im Forum nur von diesem Meilenstein gehört haben. Was wirklich schade wäre...
Deswegen kann ich nur raten: Spielt Baldurs Gate II und erfahrt dieses Epos!!!
Nichts war seit dem für mich befriedigender, als diesen absolut bösen aber auch absolut tragischen Jon Irenicus zur Strecke zu bringen, oder zu retten. Je nach dem, wie man es sieht...
Probiert es aus. Es lassen sich sogar 3D Effekte einschalten


----------



## McBain (18. März 2008)

für mich ganz klar morrowind the elder scrolls 3!
die riesenspielwelt war einfach krass und so unzählige möglichkeiten das ist für mich ein richtiges rollenspiel!

diablo II lod war auch klasse aber nicht vergleichbar mit morrowind


----------



## Damager (21. Juni 2008)

Warum gibt es nicht Siege of Avalon!!!!
Ich habe gedacht es geht um 10 Jahr und nicht um 5.

MfG


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (21. Juni 2008)

Also für mich ist die Gothic Reihe eindeutig der Favorit, obwohl ich Morrowind auch sehr schätze, da das das erste Rollenspiel war, dass ich gespielt habe.


----------



## boss3D (29. Juni 2008)

Obwohl ich fast alle Spiele in der Umfrageliste durchgezockt habe, hat mich nichts mehr begeistert und fasziniert, wie "The Witcher"! _(Fehlt übrigens in der Liste!)_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (29. Juni 2008)

sacred war einfach das geilste rollenspiel bis jetzt


----------



## Pasknalli (13. August 2008)

Ich habe vor 20 Jahren angefangen mit Pan & Paper. Und habe auch schon eigene Systeme und Welten entwickelt (mein aktuelles Attributssystem findet ihr auf meiner HP unter den Fotos). So war ich schon immer sehr Anspruchsvoll was das Spiel-System angeht. Aus diesem Grund ist NWN und KotoR für mich toll. Planscape hat mich auch gerockt. Halt alles (A)D&D. 

Aber die anderen haben auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Uziflator (13. August 2008)

Final Fantasy 7 und 8 fand ich noch am besten die anderen Final Fantasy Find ich nich so TOLL!


----------



## Pasknalli (14. August 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 7 und 8 fand ich noch am besten die anderen Final Fantasy Find ich nich so TOLL!



FF7 hat mich auch sehr begeistert auf meiner PS1 damals^^ 
FF8 dann aufm PC doch habe ich die Polygonmännchen vermisst.
Die hatten ihren ganz eigenen Flair. Und die Aufrufzauber... SUPERPHATTT


----------



## Unbenannt123 (14. August 2008)

Bin zwar auch erst 16, aber Gothic 3 hat mich echt überzeugt.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2008)

Hab vieles davon angespielt - aber hängen geblieben // immer wieder eingestiegen eindeutig die "Diablo's"


----------



## Hard-2-Get (16. August 2008)

Baldurs Gate, KotOR, NWN


----------



## Fransen (16. August 2008)

Mein erstes Rollenspiel überhaupt war Gothic1, danach folgen auch Teil 2 und
3.

Das beste Rollenpiel überhaupt ist für mich allerdings Oblivion "The Elder Scrolls 4".

Alles in allem spiele ich aber lieber Shooter und Rennspiele, Rollenspiele sind aber für mich eine willkommene Abwechslung.

Greeze


----------



## Philster91 (16. August 2008)

Mein Lieblingsrollenspiel ist Splinter Cell, auch wenn ich es nicht bei der Umfrage wählen kann. Mit diesen komischen Fantasiewelten kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen.


----------



## doceddy (17. August 2008)

Ich weiß, dass Sacred, genauso wie Diablo, kein richtiges RPG ist, trotzdem hat das Spiel mich am meisten gefesselt. Ich verbrach jede freie Minute in Ancaria und manchmal dauerte es bis 4 Uhr nachts. Und alles nur um meinen Gladiator hoch zu leveln und die geilen Drachen zu jagen 
Oh man, ich glaube ich sollte das Spiel nochmal installieren!


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. September 2008)

Diablo II LoD 

zocke dad game heute noch   
Dad hat n enormen suchtfaktor (sagt man das so??) ^^
macht immer wieder richtig laune.... hab kein anderes game so lange und oft gezockt wie DII ^^ freu mich auf Diablo III....
das wird dann denk ich ma ein pflichtkauf


----------



## MoS (29. September 2008)

Für mich ganz klar Diablo 2 LoD! Das spiele ich heute noch!  Diese Level und Sammelsucht packt mich einfach immer wieder


----------



## flipflop (30. September 2008)

O.K., ist nicht mehr wirklich taufrisch und wird inzwischen wahrscheinlich Augenkrebs hervorrufen, aber *DSA - Sternenschweif *fand ich damals richtig klasse. 
Das würde ich sehr gerne in einer Neuauflage sehen.
Der Vorgänger Schicksalsklinge, sowie die Nachfolger Schatten über Riva und Drakensang sind auch tolle Ableger, allerdings wird mir der Spielaufbau allmählich bedeutend zu linear.

Von den genannten fand ich Morrowind und Oblivion auch ganz unterhaltsam, aber die wirkliche Spieltiefe fehlt den neueren Rollenspielen meiner Meinung nach etwas.
Mit der Baldur's Gate Reihe bin ich nicht wirklich warm geworden.

KotoR hatte ich eigentlich ohne große Erwartungen angespielt, da ich eher die mittelalterlichen Fantasy Welten bevorzuge, aber ich muss sagen, es hat mich durchaus positiv überrascht und eine ganze Weile gefesselt.


----------



## Dio (30. September 2008)

TES4 + Addon´s


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. Oktober 2008)

Die Nordland Triologie + Drakensang,Betrayal at Krondor und ganz klar die Vampire Spiele (Redemption,Bloodlines)


----------



## Doney (25. Oktober 2009)

konnt mich nur schwerlich zwischen oblivion und gothic entscheiden...

[gothic-reihe] ^^


----------



## Two-Face (25. Oktober 2009)

[X]_Star Wars - Knights of the old Republic Reihe_

Zwar nur den ersten Teil, aber immernoch das beste Rollenspiel


----------



## ThoR65 (25. Oktober 2009)

[x] keins von allen.
An erster Stelle steht für mich Fallout 3. Den zweiten Platz nimmt Two Worlds ein.
o.T.: mal sehen ob in 5 Jahren jemand diesen Thread erneut ausgräbt.  

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Faxe (29. Oktober 2009)

[X] Titan Quest + Immortal Throne

Ganz einfach: Es hat mich von allen am längsten Beschäftigt


----------



## utacat (29. Oktober 2009)

[x] Gothic-Reihe und Neverwinter Nights-Reihe


----------



## Naumo (29. Oktober 2009)

[X] Final Fantasy Reihe


----------



## feivel (29. Oktober 2009)

the witcher war das einzige dass ich wirklich durchgespielt habe


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Oktober 2009)

[X] sonstige

Final Fantasy Reihe, da kommt und wird nie ein PC-Rollenspiel rankommen

Für PC: The Witcher, Morrowind, KotoR


----------



## Melcat (1. November 2009)

[x] Titan Quest


----------



## Agnar (5. November 2009)

Ganz klar Gothic, Rollenspiele wie Morrowind und co sind mir irgendwie zu steril.


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2009)

Mir fehlt hier die Auswahlmöglichkeit "_Sonstige_"

Für mich ist das beste Rollenspiel das mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommene Arcanum: Von Dampfmaschinen und Magie


----------



## Spikos (8. November 2009)

Gothic gewinnt bei mir knapp vor der Elder Scrolls Reihe.. War einfach noch einen Ticken fesselnder damals!


----------



## sinthor4s (8. November 2009)

DAS rollenspiel der letzten 10 Jahre... naja wie 
euMelBeumel schon gesagt hat... insgesamt gewinnt 
immer FinalFantasy (7-9... die danach fand ich nich so doll und die davor sind einfach vor meiner Zeit)

für PC dagegen The Elder Scrolls und Diablo

The Elder Scrolls wegen der immer zeitgemäßen Grafik und den Unmengen
an Möglichkeiten und Diablo wegen dem Suchtfaktor und der Tatsache das es 
einfach immer wieder Spaß macht^^


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (8. November 2009)

[X] Diablo-Reihe

wobei das ja mehr "Hack and Slay" ist...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (8. November 2009)

Na, dann nenne ich mal 2, die nicht zum ankreuzen waren:

The Witcher
Spellforce 2 - Shadow Wars + Addon!!!


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2009)

Ganz klar The Witcher! Geilstes RPG forever ... 

Auch gut: Diablo 2

MfG, boss3D


----------



## feivel (8. November 2009)

lands of lore 3 war auch noch ziemlich gut, wenn ich mich düster erinnere


----------



## Arathas (13. November 2009)

mich wundert Extrem dass viele hier dieses Spiel nicht gewählt haben:

BALDURS GATE SAGA.

Das beste Rollenspiel evvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvver.

Eine Schande was die Leute hier ablassen....

..Diablo war auch klasse....aber Diablo ein Rollenspiel BIGGGG LOLLL. Hack and Slay game. 

Und viele andere Spiele die hier von den Leuten genannt werden sind auch keine Rollenspiele sondern Adventures !

@euMelBeumel

ehm.....da kommt kein Rollenspiel ran...dir ist schon klar das es FF7-9 auch für den PC gibt oder ^^ ...und genau das waren die Geilsten Teile...vorallem 7 und 8 !

achja warum Baldurs Gate......insbesondere jett Teil 2+addon

- geniale, beste Story(mit Kotor zusammen)
- über 350 Spielstunden mit nebenquests schafft keins der 10 aufgelisteten Games....=> längstes Spiel
- Realismus pur, keine "ich töte 20 aufeinmal". Das ist kein Rollenspiel, das ist Action-Adventure.....
- BESTE CHARAKTERIDENTIFIKATION  eeeeever, Liebe, Leidenschaft, Verrat, alles drin ..und das sogar nur bei der eigenen Gruppe !!!!


BALDURS GATE FOREVER (und jetzt Dragon Age Origins FOREEEVER)


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

Was ist mir der FF-Reihe? Besonders der Teil X und VIII waren einfach Traumhaft. Die Story, die Musik, das Handling, die Charaktere - alles hat gestimmt...


----------



## Otep (1. März 2010)

Two Wolrds


----------



## Fl_o (1. März 2010)

Sacred 1,2 hat mir einfach gefallen


----------



## mephimephi (1. März 2010)

Baldurs Gate Reihe


----------



## butter_milch (3. Mai 2010)

Umfrage: Morrowind/Oblivion
Wäre sie aktuell: Dragon Age


----------



## V!PeR (23. Juni 2010)

[X] Gothic Reihe

Besonders Gothic 2 war der oberhammer damals


----------



## commander_5000 (23. Juni 2010)

titan quest ist göttlich!!!!!!!!


----------



## Opheliac (23. Juni 2010)

The Elder Scrolls Reihe


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Juni 2010)

(x) morrowind!!!


----------



## Seabound (23. Juni 2010)

Ultima Underworld - The Stygian Abyss

und

Ultima Underworld - Labyrinth of Worlds


in der Reihenfolge! ;o)


Upps, "der letzten 10 Jahre".

Witcher, Gothic (alle Teile)


----------



## matze95 (28. Juni 2010)

KOTOR-Reihe...beide ziemlich oft durchgezockt
TES-Reihe
Diablo (allerding habe ich 1 nie gespielt)

Edit: was wichtiges vergessen. Sacred war mein erstes, wenn man es so nennen will, RPG (wohl eher A-RPG)
       ich habe ein halbes jahr lang einige Chars ziemlich hoch gelevelt, und wohl so ziemlich jeden Charbuild ausprobiert.


----------



## matteo92 (1. Juli 2010)

Aber mal eindeutig Mass Effect 1&2


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Juli 2010)

[x]Gothic und Diablo Reihe


----------



## Insecure (2. Juli 2010)

_[x]Star Wars - Knights of the old Republic Reihe

Beide 3 mal durch und es wir immer wieder genial. 
_


----------



## fuddles (2. Juli 2010)

[X]Fallout Reihe 

Habe zwar die meisten der anderen gespielt aber kommt keines für mich an Fallout ran.
Bei der Umfrage habe ich für Diabolo gestimmt. Wäre mein zweiter Favorit.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

ich fand gothic I + II sehr fesselnd, das kampfsystem fand ich aber irgendwie zu "steif". trotzdem gothic


----------



## Papzt (22. Juli 2010)

TES Reihe....ganz klar


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

[x] Die Gothic Reihe


----------



## jobo (22. Juli 2010)

Gotihic FTW! 
Risen war auch große Klasse!


----------



## Wincenty (22. Juli 2010)

Ich vermisse einige Titel in der Liste oder geht es hier um openworld RPGs als Reihe?


----------



## Klutten (22. Juli 2010)

Die Umfrage ist von Ende 2007 und daher mittlerweile überholt. 

CLOSED


----------

